# Best way to process this type of scrap?



## SapunovDmitry (Jan 29, 2008)

Yay!
Today, i've bought 1,5kg of RF connectors from our local scrap seller,and I hope :shock: they are about 10-11 gr. gold worth.
What do you think guys?

 
I want to process them within the cell on the weekend.
Are there better ways of refining such type of scrap?
I think that there is too much metal for the AR.

Dmitry


----------



## lazersteve (Jan 29, 2008)

Dmitry,

The connectors will need to be disassembled before running in the cell. They separate into several pieces with a pin in the center. Remove all the steel ends and collars also. They are plated inside and out.

You'll be lucky to get 3 grams per pound, I would guess 2.5 g per pound maximum.

Steve


----------



## SapunovDmitry (Jan 30, 2008)

Thanks for the advice Steve,
Now i understand why they were almost free)))
 
I will disassemble and refine them with the cell, and post the results.

Dmitry


----------

